# Strike through with a Rotary - pictures added



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Yes I'm an idiot I know and all of the below is my fault due to inexperience before the wolves want to jump on me 

Right I was attempting to remove a heavy mark on my mk5 Gti tailgate with a orange 3m pad and Gtech P1, after making a few passes I wiped down with Ipa and noticed I had a lighter patch the size of my hand, after further passes trying to remove the outline I seemed to have a mottled rough effect on the edge of the outline.

I then decide I need to try and remove this with 3m fast cut which just made it worse and extended the lighter patch and moved the the mottled/rough effect further down and tripled in size, clearly I had now gone through the lacquer and in my frustration knowing that I will be heading to the spray shop anyway I was curious to see if there was any way to remove the rough outline and as expected I managed to cut through to the primer after switching to a wool pad :wall::wall:.

What I would like to ask the more experienced among us i what was the rough/mottled border that appeared and was there any way to remove it before I went too far? why did it appear in the first place? too much heat maybe!

I am a little baffled over all of this as I managed to polish my whole car without any kind of issue and the mark on the boot was the final hurdle, I had only done a few initially so it's not as if I gave it a hard time.

Maybe I used too much pressure because off the vertical angle and at a guess the paint my have been a little thinner on the boot compared to the rest of the car, I didn't use a ptg so there is another good lesson to learnt.

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho























































This is my own car by the way


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Right down to the primer. Good work ;o)


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I reckon that you have already given yourself a flaming after that :lol:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats properly done mate, good effort. At least you now know what not to do. 
Lesson learnt I reckon.
Off to the paint shop now I presume.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Good lesson indeed, hopefully others can learn from my mistakes but doubt anyone could be as brutal as my primer antics lol. 

It will definitely need to be resprayed. At a guess do you guys think the original light patch and mottled marks were because too much pressure was applied as well heat? I know the reason why I hit the primer


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It's only paint mate, as long as your family are still breathing it doesn't matter. A good paint shop will sort that, and i'm sure they've seen it all before.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It is a good lesson  did you have a paint depth gauge ?

Have you done any correction before ?


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> It's only paint mate, as long as your family are still breathing it doesn't matter. A good paint shop will sort that, and i'm sure they've seen it all before.


I'm fully aware chap and I won't be losing sleep over it.

I posted this thread so others can hopefully not make the same amateur mistakes as me. I just wanted to hear other members opinions on how to try and avoid it happening again but I think I've answered the reasons why in my own posts


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

@ Prism- Unfortunately I don't have a paint depth gauge which I now realise how crucial it is to use one. I have done a little correction work on my previous cars with a G220 but the Flex rotary was a new purchase to me and the second time using the rotary.

I still class myself as a beginner(ish) as can be seen by my handy work.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

well done you for having the balls to stand up and warn others


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I did the same with my rotary, I was correcting a shocking respray on my daughters bonnet and I was getting inpatient so I got some Rubbing Compound and used that with some water ( Ed China lol ) and Ooops shiny metal. I touched it up and she doent know even now but I soon sold the Rotary after that as it frienghtend the life out of me. I now only use wimp polish and wimp pads with a Das6


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone that says they haven't made mistakes whilst detailing are liars. Not all of us do such a fine job as your good self  but we all make them.

Its only paint


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

justina3 said:


> well done you for having the balls to stand up and warn others


Agree bud, we've all done it at one point or another :thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

justina3 said:


> well done you for having the balls to stand up and warn others


Thanks bud, we all make mistakes and hopefully I've definitely learnt the hard way but that all part of the learning process.

Maybe this thread will save others from the same basic errors and remind them not to rush the correction process.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I did the same with my rotary, I was correcting a shocking respray on my daughters bonnet and I was getting inpatient so I got some Rubbing Compound and used that with some water ( Ed China lol ) and Ooops shiny metal. I touched it up and she doent know even now but I soon sold the Rotary after that as it frienghtend the life out of me. I now only use wimp polish and wimp pads with a Das6


Thanks for sharing :thumb: Patience is definitely a virtue in this game and something I was lacking on this occasion.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Shhh3 said:


> @ Prism- Unfortunately I don't have a paint depth gauge which I now realise how crucial it is to use one. I have done a little correction work on my previous cars with a G220 but the Flex rotary was a new purchase to me and the second time using the rotary.
> 
> I still class myself as a beginner(ish) as can be seen by my handy work.


Surely a ptg is only worthwhile on solid paint. Can it decipher between base coats and laquers..if not then it's next to useless isnt it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

eddie bullit said:


> Surely a ptg is only worthwhile on solid paint. Can it decipher between base coats and laquers..if not then it's next to useless isnt it?


Some expensive gauges can decipher but the accuracy of these is questionable... however, a single layer gauge, used and interpreted correctly gives a lot of valuable information - see this thread for more details: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=226547.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> Anyone that says they haven't made mistakes whilst detailing are liars. Not all of us do such a fine job as your good self  but we all make them.
> 
> Its only paint


Spot on Lee,couldnt agree more mate.

Ive hurt a corsa and a range rover in my time......strike through both times :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers for sharing, good effort mate!!


----------



## smith22 (Sep 25, 2011)

justina3 said:


> well done you for having the balls to stand up and warn others


I 2nd that


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I would guess the Mottled effect is the early tell tale stages of the clear coat de laminating due to it being so thin. This is probably just before a strike through.

Might be wrong but it sounds reasonable to me lol

Paul


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry to see that mate, that's why I'm a little stand offish with the Non-Diminishing polishes, been using Menzerna polishes but after all the rave reviews have just plumped for Megs 205.....just growing the nuts at the mo to use it for a set.


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

My sypmathies and thanks to the OP for posting this, it's my current nightmare to strike through to the primer or worse bear metal.

Out of interest what sort of money are we talking about to correct (respray that glitch)

Hope you got it sorted out.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

It's only some paint... like my old man used to say... 'Naebdie's deed'

(no-one's dead for the non-glaswegians )

Well done to the OP for having the nerve to show his mistake, and also for showing everyone else the potential pitfalls of polishing. This is a proper lesson for everyone. 

Maximum respect for this thread man. :thumb:


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi mate from looking at the pics I think you have come across a smart repair or previously painted area, looks as if you have polished back the clear and base, in the last pic there is a small difference in the Color of the base between the two layers of paint, if that makes sense,

I'd say if you corrected the rest of the car fine I don't think it's your fault you've just had a little bad luck with it being repaired before, I could be wrong but it looks like that to me from the pics, I've seen this before when I've been preping panels for paint you can uncover a repaired area that could not be seen before, 

Hope you get it sorted fella,


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i did somethign similar at the weekend on honda paint but iw as wet sanding a mark that some bird poo had left well about 3 lumps of it. the paint has was kinda melted beforehand. definaltey looks worse now!! like others have said, live and learn i was playing around with it because i always thought it would end up going to the paint shop.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Stolt @ Thanks for sharing the pictures, the first shot looks identical to my primer strike. I felt in exactly the same predicament when the mottled effect appeared knowing full well it was too late to recover and a trip down the spray shop was inevitable. so like a neanderthal I pushed it to the limit to see if there was any chance of recovery on certain parts when not surprisingly I hit the primer and created a right old mess.


What I have learnt from this experience is that patience really is a virtue when it comes to any form of correction and if your new to using a rotary please practice your technique on a scrap panel first of all. 

Thanks guys for keeping this thread alive and hopefully some will avoid making the same basic mistakes.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

e30sport32 said:


> Hi mate from looking at the pics I think you have come across a smart repair or previously painted area, looks as if you have polished back the clear and base, in the last pic there is a small difference in the Color of the base between the two layers of paint, if that makes sense,
> 
> I'd say if you corrected the rest of the car fine I don't think it's your fault you've just had a little bad luck with it being repaired before, I could be wrong but it looks like that to me from the pics, I've seen this before when I've been preping panels for paint you can uncover a repaired area that could not be seen before,
> 
> Hope you get it sorted fella,


Thanks for the observation :thumb: I did find it strange that I didn't have any issues with the rest of the car and this was the final peace of the puzzle which seemed to take no time at all to cause the mottling effect.

In fairness though even if it has had a smart repair before it was only a matter of time before my enthusiastic approach not to mention my lack of experience and basic understanding caught up with me.

All part of the learning curve.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I am 99% sure in thinking you've actually been quite unlucky and revealed a previous "smart repair" - that's what the mottled/rough looking outline is round about the area you've gone through to the primer - basically where the smart repairer has tried to blend it in.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Shhh3 said:


> Stolt @ Thanks for sharing the pictures, the first shot looks identical to my primer strike. I felt in exactly the same predicament when the mottled effect appeared knowing full well it was too late to recover and a trip down the spray shop was inevitable. so like a neanderthal I pushed it to the limit to see if there was any chance of recovery on certain parts when not surprisingly I hit the primer and created a right old mess.
> 
> What I have learnt from this experience is that patience really is a virtue when it comes to any form of correction and if your new to using a rotary please practice your technique on a scrap panel first of all.
> 
> Thanks guys for keeping this thread alive and hopefully some will avoid making the same basic mistakes.


no probs, im still an amateur when it comes to these things, the only thing ive learnt is stay away from honda paint, although having said that i corrected it with a DA a few weeks back and it was fairly easy going to do. shame i didnt leave it there!!! live and learn.

havent contacted a bodyshop yet. anyone know what a bonnet will cost, i guess they may have to do the wings aswell.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> I did the same with my rotary, I was correcting a shocking respray on my daughters bonnet and I was getting inpatient so I got some Rubbing Compound and used that with some water ( Ed China lol ) and Ooops shiny metal. I touched it up and she doent know even now but I soon sold the Rotary after that as it frienghtend the life out of me. I now only use wimp polish and wimp pads with a Das6


On wimpy vauxhall paint? :wall: Look at mine and it marks!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Look at mine and it marks!


:doublesho :doublesho

:lol::lol:


----------

